# Turtle and Tortoise Jewelry ...



## Honey (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone else out there wear it? 

I do, and I thought I would share. 
This is a chiastolite (the stone) and tortoise necklace and the 3 tortoise ring that I wear on a daily basis:






This is a closer shot of the necklace:


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2012)

Very cute. Love the stone. If I remember correctly, I believe one of the TFO members makes tortoise inspired jewelry. I just don't remember who. You could probably do a search on here and find out who it is.


----------



## Honey (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you, wellington! 

That would be awesome - I need to see if I can find that person. I'm a jeweler and a Gemologist, too - finding other like-minded people is always welcomed! Someone else out there who loves torts and creates jewelry?! Too cool!

The ring I pictured was a gift from my step-dad years and years ago, and the necklace is one that I made.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 6, 2012)

It's Kristina, and I wear a piece that she made all the time.


----------



## Honey (Feb 6, 2012)

Sweet! Thank you, Lulu! I will see if I can go track her down.  You should take and post a picture of your tortoise inspired bauble. I would love to see it.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 6, 2012)

I own a lot of tortoise/turtle jewelry, but it is def. feminine and being a guy I don't wear it very often.


----------



## Honey (Feb 6, 2012)

dmmj - have you thought about creating something more masculine out of the pieces you already own?


----------



## HipsterTorts (Feb 9, 2012)

I've never actually bought myself a piece of tortoise jewelry. But everyone gets it for me so I have a ton lol


----------



## Honey (Feb 9, 2012)

Sarah, I know how that is! I've either made, or been gifted by tort baubles.  I've never bought one for myself, either.


----------

